# blue Hornet?



## spoker (May 4, 2015)

im not up on my stingray bikes but i saw this on mplr cr,seems like a low price http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/bik/5008842776.html


----------



## greenephantom (May 4, 2015)

Not a real Sting-Ray. These were brought out maybe 10 - 15 years ago. The Swift Hornet. Kinda neat, but likely China built, nothing too special. Great bike for kids to bash around on.
Cheers, Geoff


----------

